# Classy Cruncher



## EK_Derick (Apr 9, 2014)

Some of you may have been following this build log over at OCN but I decided I'd share it with everyone here  before I was mining on a test bench and I decided to get away from all the benches and crazy creations people have been using and move everything into a nice looking rig.

*Project Classy*

* The case:*

 Silverstone TJ07 ✔
Black
Window
USB3.0


*Base Specs*



Asus Rampage III Black Edition ✔
Intel Xeon X5680 ✔
(3) 4GB Corsair Dominator GT 2000/CL9/1.65V ✔
Lepa G-1600W ✔
Enermax 600W Platimax ✔
(4) Asus ROG 7970 Matrix ✔
Corsair Performance Pro 128GB SSD ✔


*Watercooling Equipment:*


EK-Supremacy Clean CSQ Nickel Acetal ✔
EK-FB RE3 Black Nickel Acetal ✔
EK-RAM Monarch X6 Nickel Acetal ✔
(4) EK-FC R9-280X Matrix ✔
EK-FC Terminal Quad Semi Parallel ✔
EK-D5 X-Top Acetal ✔
Alphacool XT45 480mm Radiator ✔
EK Black Nickel Fittings ✔
EK-ZMT 3/8" ID 5/8" OD ✔


*Misc*

Undecided Fan Controller
Fans in the works ✔
Koolance QDCs ✔
Back when mining was really profitable I had this idea of wanting to use an Asus Z9PE-D8 WS and mine on the odd coin that came out and was only available for CPU mining, however that idea has been dropped since mining isn't too interesting anymore. The photos are here for you to enjoy though!

First to go was these pesky things.





Gone!





Here's how it was looking, although on a shelf instead of the desk




Those Seidon rads fit nicely in the TJ07 top mesh area 




(2x 120rads, not a 240)
Another








Dat dust




Mounted in the case




Floating like magic!




From below








"Cable Management"




Turns out the other side had to go as well :/




Still not quite sliding all the way in...




Silly fan




Ended up turning the rad around so I could fit the tray all the way in and keep the 92mm fans




Dat TJ07 man mmm




Go big or go home!




















And the current state.





Then Enermax sent me an additional PSU:
Dat platinum rating mmm




Platinum for dayz.




Boxes in boxes.




Tiny compared to the ST1500 monster!




I love the texture




And the fan! Nice to see something different.




Detailz




The sleeve the use is nice and thick.




Dat cable




Stuff that came with  it




Swag Stren got me at CES when he met with Enermax 




Swagger




Coffee #1 fuel




The LEPA 1600 cables are even higher quality. Very heavy duty with a thick sleeve on them.














Then lastly after I swapped out the Z9 for an R3BE, to make it a little more "Classier" 

*Warning* Turns out I have lots of cleaning to do...
Dat TJ07




Yus sir.




Much dust. Many GPUs. Wow.




Black matte tubing mmm




The cord coming out on the right is the second PSU power cable




How will I choose which display output to use D:




PSU 1: Enermax Platimax 600W




PSU 2: LEPA 1600W




If I could have black brushed aluminum children, I would




"If the photo sucks, make it B&W"




Mmm side panel off




Wattup quad




Old school EK, complimented with a crappy photo




Yus sir. That's 7 EK Blocks in one "little" case




Dem Matrix cards man




Favorite block of all time. OF ALL TIME








MOAR POWA




Hard to get a photo of, but the Platimax is visible from the main chamber 




Yummy




Also not a great photo but shows what I have going on in the 5.25" bay area




SSD mounted on the back, also brushed aluminum




Another shot of the Platimax sticking out, this time from the back





Enjoy 

Staff: This is my at home personal rig and are all EK products that I personally own/purchased and is not intended to be seen as advertising. If it is then please let me know and I can remove the photos.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 9, 2014)

I saw Classy Cruncher and thought it was a WCG treat inside 

But this thread is an orgy of goodness and beauty!  Love it all


----------



## t_ski (Apr 10, 2014)

I had a plan to go with a similar setup, then it all fell apart...


----------

